# Insects



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

My father in law is having a issue that he is concerned about. These ants around his crepe myrtles are the issue. I used Google lens and the conclusion was it was carpenter ants. What do you all think and what should he use to get rid of them?

Thanks


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would think Bifen or Imidacloprid would get the job done to an extent. You could also try sprinkling some Amdro Ant Killer around the base of the trees as I have had pretty good success with that stuff. Might want to look into spraying some IGR also as it will help interrupt their growth cycle.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Yep, Carpenter ants.

Killing the ones you see walking around wont do anything to solve the problem. You need to kill the nest. First step is to just watch them and see if you can find the nest. They move along well defined trails and if you watch their movements you can usually deduce where the nest is located. Then just spray the entrance to the nest. The best stuff I've used is Taurus SC. Its slow acting and gets tracked back into the nest and wipes it out. It also comes with a lot of warnings on where it can be sprayed so be careful.

Second to that is a gel bait like Combat. The problem with baits is you have to get the ants to eat it which can be difficult.

Or just hire a pro but that can be hit or miss because most dont want to go to all the trouble of finding the nest and would rather just blanket spray everything.

If you dont wipe out the nest, you'll never be rid of them.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I've had great success with these: https://www.lowes.com/pd/TERRO-6-Count-Ant-Bait-Station-6-Pack/5001954631


----------

